# Premium football tips for serious buyers



## premiumsportbet (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello to everybody,

I found a very strong football tipster.
He has an incredible statistic for months.
I already bought tips from him for test.
The problem is ONE tip is enough expensive...
However, if 20 people join me, you can enjoy these premium tips for 1 month at a very discounted price

Monthly fee is: 125$/month/person

If anyone is interested, please PM me!

PS: You can join to Telegram group, so we can all discuss the actually tip on that.

Thank you.


----------

